# Dikhololo Fees



## dghardy (Feb 28, 2013)

Does anybody have a email and contact for Dikhololo . I just sent information to the address that I used last year and is was returned.

Thanks


----------



## JackieD (Feb 28, 2013)

fin@dikhololo.co.za

I have recently used this email and it worked fine. 
Chris from the Finanancial department has responded quickly.


----------



## am1 (Mar 6, 2013)

After paying the resort deposited the wrong weeks (check in date) into my account.  After bringing it to their attention everyone has stopped responding.  RCI will not let me decline the deposits.


----------

